# Jansen's "Four Seasons"



## Notung (Jun 12, 2013)

Is assigning one instrument per part a loose interpretation? Or does it fit the "period performance" mold? Is she faithful to the pieces?

Other than that, how is her interpretation? I was considering it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2013)

It is exhilarating - it breaths new life into a worn-out old chestnut. Very highly recommended.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

BPS said:


> a worn-out old chestnut.


Any music badly performed could sound like that.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

starry said:


> Any music badly performed could sound like that.


Right, and wrong. first, it has to qualify as a chestnut, bad to good performances included... and it is so over-exposed, _IT IS ONE OF THE BIGGEST CHESTNUTS OF THE ENTIRE BATCH OF CHESTNUTS -- fact._

The sharpest of ears can get dulled, nay, even eventually repelled, by overexposure to the greatest and strongest of pieces, even if those hearings are of the finest performances.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes, but I don't think I've overheard it, so it isn't overexposed to me.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

One instrument per part is old fashioned when you can have four recordings per part overlaid on each other. From the stupidly brilliantly named Buttress O'Kneel:

http://buttressokneel.bandcamp.com/album/the-four-four-seasons

Free download, because you probably wouldn't pay for such a thing.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

i love this recording.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't know the recording, and don't particularly like The Four Seasons -- but think it to be worth a listen. A generation or so ago, Joshua Rifkin (of Scott Joplin fame) began advocating for one-to-a-part Bach, and whether you agree with him or not, the performances did provide a fresh listen.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Oh and we need the album cover for reference here:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2015)

albertfallickwang said:


> Oh and we need the album cover for reference here:
> 
> View attachment 65402


Yes, I definitely needed the visual aid. Here's another:

View attachment 65459


Nothing worn out about those chestnuts. And the recording is very good too.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I didn't care for Rivkin's one to a part in Bach's B minor mass.

During Bach, Handel, Beethoven, Mozart and Haydn's time, bigger was considered as better.

Haydn was ecstatic to compose for the relatively huge orchestra that inspired him to compose his 12 London Symphonies.

I prefer HIP performances of the above composers' music.

I also prefer common sense.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mutter recorded this twice in case anyone else actually cares .


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

quack said:


> One instrument per part is old fashioned when you can have four recordings per part overlaid on each other. From the stupidly brilliantly named Buttress O'Kneel:
> 
> http://buttressokneel.bandcamp.com/album/the-four-four-seasons
> 
> Free download, because you probably wouldn't pay for such a thing.


It sounds great! As if the soul of Vivaldi entered the body of Charles Ives during a spiritist seance.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Jerome said:


> Yes, I definitely needed the visual aid. Here's another:
> 
> View attachment 65459
> 
> ...


Here is her live performance of the work btw.


----------

